# East bay



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Thinking about going to the Refuge this evening. Anybody been? Is it still fresh and how are the skeeters?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you go?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

